# Garmin Fenix 5 plus & Computer Question



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

I currently have a Garmin Fenix 5 plus that I wear all the time and use for all my fitness tracking. I find it is just OK for riding, as the small wrist mounted display is not ideal while riding.

I want to add interval training to my routine, and was thinking of adding a bike computer to make that easier, essentially as a display. Here are my parameters:


I want to continue using the watch as my primary tracker.
I usually use an external HRM (Wahoo Tickr) for activities
I don't care that much about mapping
I am interested in checking Strava segments after the ride, not so much during
I only have one bike, my MTB.
My primary use of the computer would be a display to track intervals.
I use Training Peaks to track and create workouts
I am not interested in mounting the watch to the bars

So far I have looked at the Wahoo Bolt and Garmin Edge 520. Are those overkill for my use? I would probably use that to guide the workout but the watch to record it?

Should I look at a Garmin and use it as an extended display? How well does that work?

Thanks for any input, I read a bunch of threads here and other reviews and am still scratching my head.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DNW said:


> So far I have looked at the Wahoo Bolt and Garmin Edge 520. Are those overkill for my use? I would probably use that to guide the workout but the watch to record it?
> 
> Should I look at a Garmin and use it as an extended display? How well does that work?
> 
> Thanks for any input, I read a bunch of threads here and other reviews and am still scratching my head.


Either one should work well, since IIRC all Tickr HRMs send both ANT+ and BTLE signals (Garmin Edge 520 only receives sensor data from ANT+ devices).

I don't know how the Garmin extended display function works. Not sure why you would buy an Edge 520 to use at the same time as a Fenix as only an extra display, and turn off the GPS and recording functionality of the Edge. Seems like an excessive level of redundancy. If you don't like using the watch when on the bike to view workouts, then why not just buy something for the bike that serves your needs?


----------



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

I think where I get confused is on how multiple devices will be managed without duplicating or losing fitness data. Right now I sync with Garmin Connect, and Training Peaks and Strava pull from that. Is it as simple as adding another device to Garmin Connect and starting an activity on that vs the watch?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

You can mount the watch on the bars, though it will still be small. Here's some recent info on Garmin's "extended display":

https://www.garmin.com/en-US/blog/fitness/extended-display-mode/


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DNW said:


> Is it as simple as adding another device to Garmin Connect and starting an activity on that vs the watch?


Garmin Express handles multiple devices easy peasy. On my computer, Express handles multiple devices (mine and my wife's) and pushes data to the correct Connect accounts no problem. Each Connect account then pushes the data over to the correct Strava accounts no problem, as well.

So certainly, it CAN be this easy. But the Edge wouldn't be doing "display mirroring" of your Fenix. The only reasons I'd see choosing display mirroring over a standalone device would be if you're doing a multisport activity like Lone Rager's article mentions, or if your Fenix collected some important piece of data that the Edge would not. Say, for example, you preferred the HRM built into the Fenix, or you had the pulse ox sensor and cared about the data, the rep counter (back to the multisport functionality again), etc.

But, since you're using a Wahoo Tickr HRM strap, you can just pair that to an Edge or Bolt and use that as a standalone computer for biking, and the watch for everything else. Not crazy to have a device dedicated to a particular activity. I use a Forerunner for running (haven't done much of that for a long time due to my knees) and an Oregon for hiking or paddling or even some mtb rides.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I used my watch to do the recording and syncing.
The head unit is just for info during the ride and the ride gets deleted at the end instead of saved.
The head unit never gets synced.


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

So I have the Fenix 5X Plus and just got an Edge 820 setup for my rides.

Question I have is that after using the F5X for a while I like the Intensity Minutes readout it gives on Garmin Connect. Today was my first ride using the Edge, and I can see all of the HR info from it, but it isn’t calculating into the “Intensity Minutes” on connect.

Is there a way to get the data to calculate on connect or do I need to run both devices to keep that info?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

IDK the answer. If you're not aware, Garmin has users' forums for all their devices and apps, so you might check those out.

https://forums.garmin.com/forum/into-sports


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Bills said:


> So I have the Fenix 5X Plus and just got an Edge 820 setup for my rides.
> 
> Question I have is that after using the F5X for a while I like the Intensity Minutes readout it gives on Garmin Connect. Today was my first ride using the Edge, and I can see all of the HR info from it, but it isn't calculating into the "Intensity Minutes" on connect.
> 
> Is there a way to get the data to calculate on connect or do I need to run both devices to keep that info?


On the F5X, go into settings, Physiological Metrics and turn TrueUp on.
Should combine devices for intensity etc...


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

NordieBoy said:


> On the F5X, go into settings, Physiological Metrics and turn TrueUp on.
> Should combine devices for intensity etc...


Thank you, I will give this a try


----------

